# AVIC D3



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

I guys,
i am new to Audi (just got out of a VW EOS) and want to install an AVIC D3. I need some help...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: AVIC D3 (pjouvence)*

Hey Plouvence
Congrats on the new car and welcome.
OK, I'll be the one to ask...








What is a AVIC D3?
Chers
Massboykie


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: AVIC D3 (Massboykie)*

AVIC.D3








why did you get out of your eos?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: AVIC D3 (bhb399mm)*

Ahh thanks.


----------

